# stopping supplements when starting stims, or 2ww?



## Asja

Hi, I'm not sure if I should stop taking supplements when I start stimulation drugs, or the 2ww. Of course I'll still take prenatal vitamins, I'm asking about other things, like CoQ10, royal jelly, wheatgrass, maca.


----------



## LuluLimon

Hi Asja, can only comment for what was recommended to me by nutritionist. Kept up with coq10 all way through. Royal jelly until EC (i'm taking a combo with bee pollen). haven't taken wheat grass or maca so don't know. I stopped everything else at EC date apart from multivit and coq10.


----------



## bailey434

I'd be interested to know this too as have EC later on this week and am currently taking royal jelly, omega 3 fish oil and coq10. I had read to stop royal jelly after EC but hadn't seen anything (yet) on omega 3 or coq10
x


----------



## LuluLimon

I saw a nutritionist specialising in fertility a few months back to get ready for ivf. I stopped omegas at stimming stage, but kept up with coq10 as it is supposed to help with cell growth. I am taking Apimist which is bee pollen, propolis and royal jelly. Haven't got my bfp yet but got really good egg numbers and fertilisation rates for my age. I think I was on a more anti-ageing supplement "diet".

Hope your EC goes well- extra milk and more protein afterwards too!
X


----------



## bailey434

Thanks LuluLimon that's really helpful for me. I'm in awe of you being able to take Aptimist, I had some but it literally made me gag and feel so queasy that I changed to royal jelly and local honey instead 

Is that right about milk and protein after too? I've been drinking a litre of milk a day and have upped my protein too but I thought it was just until EC?

Good luck with your OTD


----------



## LuluLimon

I was on a large glass of milk alongside stims now just about half of same glass until end of cycle. I was on protein shakes until EC but have been eating a little protein at each meal since. My acupunturist concurred with the protein as have several ladies who've done more than 1 cycle on my buddy thread.
Not that i've throwing everything at this!

Yeah my DH gags at the smell of Apimist! I tolerate it shall we say 

Hope your EC goes well


----------

